# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Thung lũng Hoa Hồng – điểm du lịch hấp dẫn của Sa Pa

## nguyetnt

Đến với Sa Pa là đến với những cảnh đẹp thơ mộng như đỉnh Phan Xi Păng quanh năm mây phủ, núi Hàm Rồng rực rỡ sắc hoa, bãi Đá Cổ, Thác Bạc - Cổng Trời; chợ tình Sa Pa, chợ phiên của dân tộc H’Mông, Dao, Giáy đầy sắc màu. Nhưng một trong những điểm dừng chân được nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước ưa thích khi đến với Sa Pa đó là Thung lũng Hoa Hồng.


Thung lũng Hoa Hồng thuộc địa phận xóm 1, đường Mường Hoa, thị trấn Sa Pa, có diện tích 22ha, nằm trong thung lũng được tạo bởi hai dãy núi Hàm Rồng và Phan Xi Păng. Đây là khu du lịch sinh thái được ATI đầu tư với gần triệu gốc hoa hồng, đào, mận, hồng giòn Hoa Kỳ, hạnh nhân Đài Loan... Cả khu có 11 nhà sàn gỗ Pơmu, lợp đá tự nhiên, nội thất trang trí hài hòa, nằm xen với những vườn hoa hồng Pháp tuyệt đẹp. Các nhà sàn đều nhìn ra thung lũng Lao Chải với những thửa ruộng bậc thang, tất cả tạo nên một bức tranh đầy quyến rũ.


Đến với Thung lũng Hoa Hồng, du khách có dịp tận hưởng không khí trong lành của thiên nhiên, dạo bước trên những con đường quanh co bên sườn đồi, giữa những vườn hoa hồng thơm ngát; hay nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn trong quán bar nhìn ra khu ruộng bậc thang nằm bên dòng suối. Du khách cũng có dịp chiêm ngưỡng sự hùng vĩ của “nóc nhà Đông Dương” và thưởng thức những trái cây đặc trưng ở địa phương. Vào mỗi buổi sáng, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức hương thơm ngây ngất của triệu đóa hồng nở hoặc đi giữa vườn đào, vườn mận… tạo cho du khách cảm giác như đang đi du lịch ở nước ngoài.


Nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi là ngã ba đường dẫn đến các bản làng dân tộc. Từ đây du khách có thể đi thăm bản Cát Cát, Sín Chải, Tả Phìn, Ô Quy Hồ, Tả Van, Lao Chải… để tìm hiểu đời sống cũng như nét văn hóa đặc sắc của người dân tộc Mông, người Dao, người Xá Phó, người Tày...; hoặc đi thăm các thắng cảnh thiên nhiên như núi Hàm Rồng, bãi Đá Cổ, Thác Bạc - Cổng Trời.


Hiện nay, điểm du lịch sinh thái này có nhiều loại hình vui chơi giải trí như bể bơi nước nóng, phòng bi-a, nhà biểu diễn văn nghệ dân tộc, dịch vụ tắm thuốc dân tộc, quán bar… phục vụ du khách. Khu du lịch sinh thái Thung lũng Hoa Hồng là mô hình phát triển du lịch sinh thái văn hóa, kết hợp với trồng hoa, cây trái đang rất hấp dẫn du khách


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## khanhszin

hoa hồng đẹp tóa

----------


## h20love

chụp ảnh ở đây thì quá tuyệt

----------


## jhonnyboy

Ôi thung lung hoa hồng
Mê quá

----------


## huongvu89

sapa dep qua

----------


## littlelove

mình rất thích hoa, đặc biệt là hoa hồng, ước j được đến đây nhỉ

----------


## damvanhuong

đep quá!một khung cảnh thật lãng mạn!!

----------


## littlegirl

ước j nhà mình có vườn hồng như này nhỉ. hj  :Smile:

----------


## hieunt

Hoa hồng nhìn đẹp ghê, chắc chỗ này cũng là nơi cung cấp nguyên liệu làm nước hoa đây. hi

----------


## thientai206

8/3 mà có đống hoa hồng này ở HN thì bán được ối tiền  :hehe:

----------


## anhduc83

Hoa Hồng nhìn đẹp quá...

----------

